# Dynamic Tipping



## Duke_Cannon (Mar 30, 2017)

Today I had an interesting client. He asked me to help with closing out the ride. We went through the rating screen, then got to the tipping screen. His choices were $3, $5, $10 or custom. Most of the tipping screens I have seen have been $1, $3, and $5. He did give me a $10 tip. I played along and told him that was very generous, but he said it didn't bother him since he was expensing it. He then showed me his ride history and all his rides were around the $20 range indicating he typically tips big assuming most rides were in the $7-10 range. So the point of this is to mention/share that there is dynamic tipping by Uber for those customers who typically tip big. I thought it was kind of cool. 

Anyone else have information to support this conclusion or refute it?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)




----------

